
Welcome to Zucktown - YorkianTones
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/03/21/technology/facebook-zucktown-willow-village.html
======
oliv__
I'm not sure what happened between a month ago and today but it seems like all
of a sudden it started raining lightning bolt of fury against Facebook.

I'm definitely not a fan of the company and could care less if they died but
this seems too orchestrated to be pure coincidence. Who's interest is this
serving?

------
juststeve
this is getting savage

